# Lakota licence being reviewed



## embree (May 26, 2011)

Anyone know the details? Only just cottoned onto this - BCC website shows the request for a review of the premises licence in the name of Supt Julian Moss and the grounds "are that in the opinion of a senior police officer the premises are associated with serious crime or serious disorder or both"


----------



## Riklet (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuck sake.....


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Jun 1, 2011)

£10 on somewhere getting burned down if they close Lakota, hah.


----------



## embree (Jun 1, 2011)

Am now getting invites via facebook to Lakota events again. So I assume all's well


----------



## Dan U (Jun 3, 2011)

A 16 year old kid died after attending a psy trance rave. poor lad 

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Teen...ol-nightclub/story-12700955-detail/story.html


----------



## embree (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, was about to post that. That report raises all sorts of issues with the way this is reported and the amount of responsibility a nightclub bears for this type of incident but it's a terrible tragedy


----------

